# URGENT!! gyno during tbol



## doyoudo911 (Feb 4, 2011)

well i started tbol at 40mg ed on sunday, so its been 6 days. I previously had a little bit of gyno which seemed to be reducing in size over the years to where it wasnt noticeable. Since I started the cycle the gyno on the left nipple has gotten worse, and worse than its ever been. (right side nothings changed) I do have nolva on hand....any suggestions??


----------



## AlphaONE (Feb 4, 2011)

why no arimidex, bro?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Feb 4, 2011)

you must have gotten fake gear.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 4, 2011)

well all the write ups said it doesnt armotize (spelling), so I saw no need for it -__- If i were to order some adex, I probably wouldnt get it for a few weeks...


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 4, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> you must have gotten fake gear.




deff not, ive already put on 5 lbs in the 6 days


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

Might be dbol then. You dont gain weight like that on tbol. Would explain the gyno too.


----------



## ROID (Feb 4, 2011)

Get on letro.

are you only running tbol ?


----------



## SFW (Feb 4, 2011)

I suggest you run that nolva already. 40 ed til lump dimminshes. Run adex along side it. or get letro as Roid stated. Might as well, you already have gyno.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 4, 2011)

yea im running tbol only....and i got it from Mr. Z...on the package it said turnibol (spelling)


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 4, 2011)

whats should i be running the dosing for each? and how long?


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 4, 2011)

my friend just gave me the rest of his that he didnt need (adex) he gave me 5 quarters of a tab...so im guessing if i did the math 1.25mg total. so thatll cover me for a couple days...what should i dose tho


----------



## GMO (Feb 4, 2011)

doyoudo911 said:


> deff not, ive already put on 5 lbs in the 6 days



T-bol does not aromatize, so you will not get gyno from it.  Also, unless you are eating a bunch of garbage, there is no way that you will put on 5 lbs in 6 days.  It definitely sounds like d-bol or a-drol to me with subsequent water gain.

Letro is best if you already have gyno.


----------



## ROID (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think anadrol aromatizes either, I could be mistaken.

I just got tired of the guessing game when it comes gear. Getting gyno because you are taking something that is being labeled wrong......just a bad deal man.

I have gyno because of stupidity. I would be more upset if I got it because of some shady gear.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 4, 2011)

ROID said:


> I have gyno because of stupidity. I would be more upset if I got it because of some shady gear.



Damn Right.

Honestly, if you have legit gyno (and not an increase in bf% from eating crap), I would question your tbol.


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 4, 2011)

well order from Extremepeptide u will have ur stuff in a few days ( im not a rep just saying )


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 4, 2011)

heretostudy said:


> damn right.
> 
> Honestly, if you have legit gyno (and not an increase in bf% from eating crap), i would question your tbol.


+1


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 5, 2011)

so lets say its dbol, i dont want to do a dbol only cycle, can i just stop today?

also wat dosing should i take of adex?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 5, 2011)

Op really walked in front of a train with this one.........

Stop taking them just now and start PCT.

i assume you know what this is.

If not get ready to get hit with that train.

Do some research on
AI 
Testosterone
PCT
HCG

Before you try another cycle.
Oral only cycles are for pussies.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 5, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Op really walked in front of a train with this one.........
> 
> Stop taking them just now and start PCT.
> 
> ...



thanx im gonna hop onto some nolva...i forgot what the dosing was but imma go look it up lol....should i include adex and/or letro?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 5, 2011)

If you have a Hard lump.
I would go with Letro

Not sure on the dose.
Would maybe start of with 0.5mg ED see how that goes.


----------



## GMO (Feb 5, 2011)

ROID said:


> I don't think anadrol aromatizes either, I could be mistaken.



Anadrol does not directly aromatize to estrogen, but does cause estrogen related sides (ie. bloating and gyno)  Don't ask me how, but I know for a fact that it does.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Feb 5, 2011)

doyoudo911 said:


> thanx im gonna hop onto some nolva...i forgot what the dosing was but imma go look it up lol....should i include adex and/or letro?


Dont mess with anything else jump on letro. It is the only way to stop gyno and reverse it nolva will slow it down but won't remove existing gyno


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 5, 2011)

thanx, which sponsor ships the quickest?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 5, 2011)

doyoudo911 said:


> well i started tbol at 40mg ed on sunday, so its been 6 days. I previously had a little bit of gyno which seemed to be reducing in size over the years to where it wasnt noticeable. Since I started the cycle the gyno on the left nipple has gotten worse, and worse than its ever been. (right side nothings changed) I do have nolva on hand....any suggestions??


40 mg of a non estro converted steroid??? It sounds like the old gyno is still there, and the tbol, is playing mind games with you. Honestly<I think you just inflamed the existing injury. 6 days would or should not cause this. Dont take this lightly!!!!!


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 5, 2011)

GMO said:


> T-bol does not aromatize, so you will not get gyno from it.  Also, unless you are eating a bunch of garbage, there is no way that you will put on 5 lbs in 6 days.  It definitely sounds like d-bol or a-drol to me with subsequent water gain.
> 
> Letro is best if you already have gyno.



this is the best advice


----------



## GMO (Feb 5, 2011)

doyoudo911 said:


> thanx, which sponsor ships the quickest?



I got my s**t from Extreme Peptide in 2 days...

Link is in my sig.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 5, 2011)

Do a proper cycle next time.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 5, 2011)

its hard to do a proper cycle when its considered test, when test causes gyno....even tho i could run adex at .25mg ed or eod im still worried about getting it, hence i tried (or though i tried) tbol which isnt suppose to cause it!!! just my luck huh :/


what do you guys suggest i do with my left overs?


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 5, 2011)

doyoudo911 said:


> its hard to do a proper cycle when its considered test, when test causes gyno....even tho i could run adex at .25mg ed or eod im still worried about getting it, hence i tried (or though i tried) tbol which isnt suppose to cause it!!! just my luck huh :/
> 
> 
> what do you guys suggest i do with my left overs?



Mail them to me.

Out of curiousity, are you high bf%?


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 6, 2011)

i was 11% before i started, if im still 11% (imma check today at work) do you think it was just my mind playing games with me with the gyno?

bc from what i know dbol bloats u, which adds bf%? so im guessing if its the same its tbol and im just really sensitive to it in the gains field


----------



## jimm (Feb 6, 2011)

get a bra


----------



## pask3r (Feb 6, 2011)

Adex to prevent, letro to "kill it" if it forms.

Taking 20mg ed of Nolva will help prevent anything further from happening until the Letro or Adex arrives. 

Just make a domestic order bro.

And I know this sounds like a broken record, but why no test in there? 

Test is like Nike when it comes to juicing bro. Just do it.


----------



## GMO (Feb 6, 2011)

doyoudo911 said:


> i was 11% before i started, if im still 11% (imma check today at work) do you think it was just my mind playing games with me with the gyno?
> 
> bc from what i know dbol bloats u, which adds bf%? so im guessing if its the same its tbol and im just really sensitive to it in the gains field



The bloating is water retention, not fat.  In fact most AAS help you shed fat as long as your not eating like s**t.


----------



## doyoudo911 (Feb 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> The bloating is water retention, not fat.  In fact most AAS help you shed fat as long as your not eating like s**t.




that makes sense, never realized that...thanx!


also...i love how i feel right now the dbol is amazing, so imma stop being a pussy and hop onto some prop (was thinking andromix but thats prob too harsh for a first timer lol)


since they come in sachets and my friend has 2 used vials could i use them?


----------



## 240PLUS (Feb 6, 2011)

What a train wreck.


----------

